# Guppies vs. Betta



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm asking for advice on which fish to get for a 7 gallon nano tank. I originally was going to get a Betta, but I've recently been leaning towards a pair or two of guppies. The tank is moderately planted with hairgrass, java fern, anubias, crypts, and swords. I like both but I don't know what to get! Also with getting guppies I would probably try to breed them and move the fry to my rearing tank. if you have any advice or ideas about the topic I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks so much!

:fish9:


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Edit: also maybe thinking about a pair of rams if they could fit in?? So it's Betta vs. guppy vs. rams thanks!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

7 gallon is probably too small for a pair of rams! If you go with guppies go one male and three females (2 pairs and the males will harass the females to exhaustion). My choice would be a nice beta with half a dozen cherry shrimp(with all the plants I think the shrimp would avoid being dinner).


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

dalfed said:


> 7 gallon is probably too small for a pair of rams! If you go with guppies go one male and three females (2 pairs and the males will harass the females to exhaustion). My choice would be a nice beta with half a dozen cherry shrimp(with all the plants I think the shrimp would avoid being dinner).


 Ok I thought that the ram would be too small  the Betta sounds like my best bet than, but I've heard that they actively seen out cherry shrimp. Are you sure that they'd be okay together?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

They will eat them if they can catch them, I have a 10 gallon planted shrimp tank that I had to move my Betta into because he wasn't playing well with others and he has not noticeably dwindled my shrimp population at all, gave away over 50 to a friend two weeks ago because numbers were getting out of hand.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you like bettas how about looking into some wild species like Channoides, Albimarginata, or Brownorum? You could easily fit a nice small group of three of any of those species in your tank, and make people wonder what you have


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm going to camp and when I'm coming back in a week I'm getting the fish for the tank. I'll look into the wild Bettas they seem interesting. Thanks again


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh and also would the Betta group of three consist of two females and a male or vise versa? I know that fancy Bettas there should be more males than females. Is it the same here? And one last thing where could I get them? I don't think any stores near me have them so do j get them online and if so from where? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm intrested in these fish. They seem to be different and way more uncommon than fancy Bettas.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Truth be told fancies should never be kept in a group. But on wilds, the mouth brooders would be better a reverse trio, two males to a female and bubble nesters the opposite. 

Depending on where you are you may have to go through the net, Aquabid is a great place for them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go with whatever combination ends you up with the least amount of fish. You have to go into it knowing that, that size tank doesn't support much. In my mind more than one fish is on the edge of dangerous. It is a perfect sized shrimp tank and a slightly larger than norm Betta tank.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would suggest a set of wilds as well. They are gorgeous fish!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I hate to rain on your parade, but your tank is too small for wild bettas. Their water conditions are / can be complicated and a 7Gal is way too unstable. You may want to look on Aquabid and contact folks breeding wild bettas. They can tell you better than I can.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

If you're interested in breeding guppies, you really need to be prepared with additional tanks. How many depends on what you want to do with the breeding. They never stop! At a minimum, you will want to be able to separate out females and males at some point. And you will want to start with one male for two females.

But a 7 gallon planted tank would be perfect for an all male guppy or endler tank, or one of the microrasboras. Add some RCS and it's a great little tank. The rasboras are more difficult to breed, although not impossible, so I wouldn't be as concerned about the male/female ratio. You can research these and find out which ones may have issues with territories.

I have 9 Boraras urophthalmoides in a planted Fluval Spec V along with RCS and 2 otos. Sounds a little overstocked, but it's not. These are tiny fish and I love this tank.

I've never had a beta so I can't help you there.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

henningc said:


> I hate to rain on your parade, but your tank is too small for wild bettas. Their water conditions are / can be complicated and a 7Gal is way too unstable. You may want to look on Aquabid and contact folks breeding wild bettas. They can tell you better than I can.


Suggestion came from a breeder:If you like bettas how about looking into some wild species like Channoides, Albimarginata, or Brownorum? You could easily fit a nice small group of three of any of those species in your tank, and make people wonder what you have. Bev


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

henningc said:


> I hate to rain on your parade, but your tank is too small for wild bettas. Their water conditions are / can be complicated and a 7Gal is way too unstable. You may want to look on Aquabid and contact folks breeding wild bettas. They can tell you better than I can.


There are some wilds out there which are small. the Albimarginata complex the fish never get larger than one inch. The Coccina group are small bubblenesters whom can go one pr to a five gallon. It can be quite successful for a smaller tank as long as its filtered covered and planted. 

Some of my favs for a small tank are the persephone. They are part of the coccina complex and are amazing looking little fish.


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've looked into the wild Bettas and they look great. I think I'll go with the albimarginata. They seem intriguing. Any advice on where to get them?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends. If you dont mind waiting a few more weeks our very out Nat, or Chipmunk should have some ready to go. Hers breed very well for her and she constantly has fry. Awesome shipper, good prices and great communication. 

Or you can browse aquabid.com in the wilds section and see if there are any for sale.


----------



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cool. I'll check them out. Thanks again for all of your support and help.


----------

